# USB Grafikkarte oder DisplayPort Hub



## skha (20. November 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte gern einen 3. Monitor an meinen Laptop anschließen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob hier eine USB-Grafikkarte oder ein DisplayPort Hub die besser Wahl ist? Ich würde fast zu einem DisplayPort Hub tendieren, kann aber keine sinnvollen Hinweise oder Vergleiche finden.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2015)

Also, so was ist natürlich sehr speziell - aber wenn du hier schaust Mini DisplayPort 1.2 to 3x DisplayPort MST Hub | Video Splitters | StarTech.com Deutschland  dann scheint so ein Teil zu passen. Das gibt es auch mit "nur" 2-fach-Anschluss MST-Hub - Mini DisplayPort-auf-2xDisplayPort | StarTech.com Deutschland  zB bei Amazon kostet letzterer ca. 85€ StarTech Mini DisplayPort auf 2x DP Multi Stream: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

Aber ob der gut ist bzw. ob es andere gute gibt, weiß ich nicht. 

Und für USB gäb es wohl auch was, und der hier wäre der günstigste mit DisplayPort 1.2 i-tec USB 3.0 4K Ultra HD Display Adapter Display Port 4K Ultra HD 3840x2160 px  bei Amazon nicht verfügbar, aber kommt sehr gut weg bei den Wertungen i-tec USB 3.0 4K Ultra HD Display Adapter - 1x Display: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   vlt. lies da mal die Meinungen, ob das für Deinen Zweck passt.


----------



## skha (22. November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte mir speziell dahin Gedanken gemacht welches der beiden Tools weniger Rechenleistung abzieht und bessere Ergebenisse liefert. Die USB-Grafikkarte arbeitet quasi als eigenständige Grafikkarte, allerdings muss der Prozessor des PC die Rechenleistung übernehmen und die Möglichkeiten sind auf Office Anwendungen begrenzt. Ein DisplayPort HUB gaukelt der Grafikkarte wohl einen Monitor mit extrem hoher Auflösung vor und splittet dies dann auf mehrer Moniore, wobei dann wahrscheinlich die Grafikkarte diese Einstellung mitmachen muss. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen dass die Prozessorleistung davon weniger beeinträchtigt wird. Da es mir momentan eher um simple Darstellungen wie gleichzeitiges lesen einer PDF, der Nutzung einer Programmierunggebung und der Ausgabe von Resultaten oder der Darstellung von Chatverläufen geht werde ich mich wohl vorerst an der günstigeren USB-Grafikkarten Variante versuchen. Ich hatte da damals den Dual Video Adapter aus deinem Amazon Link im Auge. 4K Halte ich für wenige Zielführend. Abgesehen davon dass meine Monitore das nicht darstellen können scheint es mir bei einer durchschnittlichen Monitorgröße dafür keinen Verwendungszweck zu geben.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Also, wenn es nicht um 3D geht, dann ist die Grafik"leistung", die benötigt wird, kaum der Rede wert. Eine Karte muss da an sich nicht wirklich nennenswert mehr arbeiten, wenn sie 2D in 4k statt Full-HD darstellen soll. Da würde ICH die benötigte Ressourcenpower bei USB sogar als höher einschätzen, zumal du da sicher auch extra Treiber installieren musst. Dann wäre da noch die Frage, ob du die Monitore mit den normalen Grafiktreibern verwalten kannst, also ob da die USB-Karte mit auftaucht, oder ob das alles komplizierter wird.


----------



## skha (22. November 2015)

Laut den Rezensionen soll das kein Problem sein. Genaueres wird sich herausstellen sobald ich mich auf den zugehörigen Monitor festgelegt habe und beides hier angekommen ist


----------

